# Lab Trainer!!!!!!!



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Im in need of a dog trainer to work with my lab, any suggestions from you experts??  

I have a guy in mind, but thought id try and get some info from you guys before i made the call!!!!

Thanks
9er


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

why don't you just do it yourself


----------



## Black Lab (Sep 13, 2007)

9er,

Try Travis Bullock at http://www.bullocklabradors.com/. I sent my pup to him last year for some additional E-collar conditioning and force fetch training and I couldn't be more pleased with the results.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Black Dog you should have done more homework on a trainer. 

There is none that I would really trust here in Utah, when your looking for a trainer you want to look at what they have done in the past. There are alot of backyard trainer's here in the state. 

They think they did a great job with their dog, and because of that they are now a "trainer" ready to take people's dog's and money. 

You will want to find one that does trials or hunt test with more then just one dog. That way you know that they are always trying to prove and improves one's self. To take a dog to a person who has only trained to a JR level is throwing away your money. 

As far as who to call, I would give Laura a call, she owns North Mountain kennels in Idaho. I have not sent a dog up to her. But I have seen a few of the dog's that she has trained and she does a GREAT job. Plus she has the award's and title's to back her training up. 

If she can't take a dog then there are a few others in Idaho or look at Colorado or California. 
If your going to take a dog to the trainer, then plan on spending some money. Going rate is around $500 a month. So do your homework and see who can back their talk up. Your going to get better results, and be cheaper in the long run by going to a pro trainer then you will from a backyard trainer.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

utfireman, 

what are the others trainers names? 



what is wrong with Travis Bullock? everyone ive talked to says he does a great job!!!


9er


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with Travis, but he is charging dang near the same amount as "pro" trainers. A trainer taking people's money should be a well established trainer with many titles under their belt. Taking a dog to a JH title does not entitle someone to call themself a trainer.

One would hope that you would see a few MH titles under ones belt. At the bare minimum, they should have taken numerous dog's to the SH level. Also having your trainer compete in field trial's is a plus.

I say good on Travis for trying to do something that he loves. And people need to start some where. But if your paying that kind of money for a trainer. You had better be going to someone who has the titles and knowledge to back up their training. Most trainer's who charge, have worked many years under a pro trainer before they went out on their own and start charging for clients dogs.

If you want some more info go to this site and there will be many there who will tell you the same thing and will steer you in the right direction.http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

I went to the website, did a search and found a few posts with people asking where to find a good trainer in Utah, not one post had a response!!!!! sorry but that didnt help, but thanks for the website  

any other ideas out there?

9er


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The reason no one has answered is this, there are no pro trainer's here in Utah, there are numerous backyard trainer's that have done ok with their dog. But for pro trainer's there are none. Lindsey Robinson was your best bet in Utah and has since moved to Nashville. Again, if you want a good trainer you are going to have to go out of state.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

.


9er said:


> Im in need of a dog trainer to work with my lab, any suggestions from you experts??
> 
> I have a guy in mind, but thought id try and get some info from you guys before i made the call!!!!
> 
> ...


9er, the question you should ask yourself "Do you need a field trail champion caliber dog or do you just want a retriever for hunting. I wasn't looking for a champion when I found Mojo; I was looking for a hunting companion. Is he filed trail or hunt test champion material; nope, but he's plenty good enough for me. My lab is part of the family and a good companion; but he's also a machine in the marsh. I'm not an expert but I trained him just how I wanted him trained, not the way the others thought he should be. I would personally just train my own dog&#8230;&#8230;but

By all means if you want to send him to a trainer do so; he's your dog. I don't know Travis or have knowingly hunted over one of his dogs, but have heard that he does a good job. There is a guy right at the north entrance gate of Ogden Bay WMA that trains dogs; sorry I don't know his name, or number; maybe someone on here does.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the replys


No, im not after a Field trail dog, or hunt test dog!!

all im after is a good hunting dog and friend!!!

The reason for letting somene else do it is "TIME". after working with him so far, i can really see a difference when im unable to work with him for 4-5 days. im just after someone to get the foundation started then ill finish him off

thanks again
9er


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

9er said:


> Im in need of a dog trainer to work with my lab, any suggestions from you experts??
> 
> I have a guy in mind, but thought id try and get some info from you guys before i made the call!!!!
> 
> ...


Look up Randell Bennet in Roosevelt Utah. Sorry I don't have his number handy. Not sure if he would train well enough for utfireman standards, but he puts the time in, and he does a fine job! His background is in the retriever world, but as of late he is training more Pointing Dogs. He has the training area within his back yard. Which is grass land with I believe 3 ponds....
Good guyu and if ya send him a nice dog you'll get a nicer dog back.....! TAK!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a friend who took a dog to Randell, I have yet to see that dog work. But he is happy with the dog. And he is not wanting anything serious with his dog. If you want to stay in Utah, I would go to a guy named Rodney Glenn. He lives in Koosherem. Which is down by Richfield. I have had personal dealings with him and would take a dog to him, before I would take one to anyone else mentioned.

Mojo, I belive the guy that you are talking about owns Sprig Kennels. 

I would give Rodney a call his number is 435-638-7488


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

in my own opinion a lab will work better and not give up as easy if you train one yourself. i hunted behind a pro trained lab last year that a guy had spent several thousand on, he was a great dog but he gave up. my lab looked for over a half hour for a crippled bird and and found it while the other lab gave up after about 5 minutes, and as mojo said my dog is nowhere near what a pro trained dog is but she is part of the family and a great huntin partner.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Alot of that is drive, which some dogs have more then others. However, throwing a couple thousand marks will help in bringing out the natural talent.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Alot of that is drive, which some dogs have more then others. However, throwing a couple thousand marks will help in bringing out the natural talent.


Yeap a dog with no drive does not hold a candle to a dog with a lot of it IMO. Mojo has it; I guess I lucked out on him; I hope 9er's pup has it.



Duurty1 said:


> in my own opinion a lab will work better and not give up as easy if you train one yourself. i hunted behind a pro trained lab last year that a guy had spent several thousand on, he was a great dog but he gave up. my lab looked for over a half hour for a crippled bird and and found it while the other lab gave up after about 5 minutes, and as mojo said my dog is nowhere near what a pro trained dog is but she is part of the family and a great huntin partner.


I too like a dog that I trained myself versus one I had trained; it seems to me that they make a better over all pet for a person, than one that's sent off to school. I guess they imprint to you better, but to each there own on that issue.

I'll leave with a quote from an old man I once knew "See that dog there, I never taught him a d**n thing; he was born with everything he needed to know." Natural talent will come out on its own if the dog has it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Mojo, I belive the guy that you are talking about owns Sprig Kennels.


Rings a bell, that may be the name.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help!!!

Trust me, i would love to be able to train my own dog, but at this point in my life, i just dont have the time, leave in the dark and get home in the dark!!!!  

Im not after alot, just stay, get the bird and bring it back so im pretty sure someone can take care of that for me!!! 

Ill be sure to post pics and give a report when he is done!!!

Thanks again
9er


----------



## Black Lab (Sep 13, 2007)

Utfireman,

I agree with Mojo1 that you have to pick a trainer that fits your needs. As far as doing my “homework” I spoke with 6 different trainers and many references both locally and outside the state before making my selection. The last “professional” reference I spoke with indicated that he popped in on his “professional trainer” (you know – lots of MH titles) to see his dog after 4 weeks and he indicated that his dog had lost 8-10 pounds and had obviously not been out of his kennel for training in weeks. Apparently there was a big field trial coming up so this “professional” did not have time for basic training.

I also agree with Mojo1 that I prefer to do my own training, 95% of which I’ve done, but in my case I opted for outside help to address several issues so I would not create any irreversible bad habits in my dog. All Travis’s references indicated that he does great work, that my dog would get plenty of 1:1 training time, that she would be able to mingle with the other dogs, that she would be treated like one of the family and that she would not be locked in a kennel for 23.5 hrs a day. His references more than exceeded my expectations and gave me a little more confidence that my pup would be treated well. As far as results, her training was completed as expected, within the identified time frame and for a reasonable fee, which was more than several trainers could guarantee. Not sure if 3 dozen or so MH titles would have influenced the outcome. 

I believe the field trials and hunt tests are both great exercises that I would love to participate in if I had the time, but to select a trainer because they have a few MH titles beside the kennel name would be a mistake. I’ve seen several dogs including upland (pointers and retrievers) and water dogs that do great work when asked to find pen-raised birds and retrieve dummies under artificial conditions, but fail to perform when placed under a true hunting scenario. Of course I’ve also seen MH title holders who are just that – master hunters who can and will perform under all conditions. If I can offer 9er any advise, it would be to use common sense and choose a trainer based on your needs, expectations and the overall benefit to your dog. 

It’s been an interesting post, especially since I was just trying to offer one of many training options. Enjoy the training 9er; it’s part of the fun!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Black Lab said:


> Utfireman,
> 
> I agree with Mojo1 that you have to pick a trainer that fits your needs. As far as doing my "homework" I spoke with 6 different trainers and many references both locally and outside the state before making my selection. The last "professional" reference I spoke with indicated that he popped in on his "professional trainer" (you know - lots of MH titles) to see his dog after 4 weeks and he indicated that his dog had lost 8-10 pounds and had obviously not been out of his kennel for training in weeks. Apparently there was a big field trial coming up so this "professional" did not have time for basic training.
> 
> ...


Good post and that is Y I said " he puts the time in," we I mentioned Randell.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

9er said:


> Thanks guys for all your help!!!
> 
> Trust me, i would love to be able to train my own dog, but at this point in my life, i just dont have the time, leave in the dark and get home in the dark!!!!
> 
> ...


9er
I here you, it took all my spare time to train Mojo, but training never ends, you still have to work and excerise your dog; letting him run all over the backyard helps me out but he still needs water work to build endurance and sharpen his training before hunting season. Mojo gets pretty rusty during the off season if I don't work him some. He doesn't forget his training, just needs a little sharpening. He gets a lot of trips out to the marsh for water work and hide and seek in the pharq. It's work that is well worth it coming hunting time.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 9er said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys for all your help!!!
> ...


that is right, and in a couple of months i will have more time for that, and im actually looking forward to working with him and keeping him "sharp" through out the summer months

9er


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

A pro trainer is going to have more dogs at his kennel. That is how he makes his living. If a trainer is not going to work your dog everyday then you either made a bad choice for a trainer, or the trainer should not charge for those days. 

I don't think that every dog needs to be a MH or national champion. But having someone who has trained some in the past is an important thing. With this, you know that you should be getting the best bang for your buck. And that the trainer should get the most out of your dog in the shortest amount of time. 

Good luck on your search and picking out a trainer.


----------



## trbirdman1 (Nov 7, 2007)

HEY 9er and everybody else,

Call don pawlek at rushlake kennels he is a real trainer here in UT he knows alot and if he aint sure on something he has three or four out of state trainers (Idaho, kansas etc...) that do this for a living and are dang good at it, his number is 435.882.5266 office
435.840.3922 cell
he works with all types of dogs and has served an apprenticeship under some pretty impressive guys he can take your dog from stupid puppy to master hunter and beyond he also has the best boarding facilities in the state.

do your homework first the two worst things in the gun dog world is backyard breeders and backyard trainers.
inspect all facilities and ammenities before you choose a trainer your happiness with your dog depends on it.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone needing a trainer in Utah give me a shot. At least talk to me before you go elsewhere. References available. I can train your dog or train you to train your dog.
I've trained my own dog for years but have been seriously into advanced training for the last 10 years. Just getting started as a professional.
Steve Shaver

Moosehead Retrievers 435-640-2543


----------

